# Oats



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

Do goats need steamed rolled oats or just regular?


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

We feed whole oats. Usually less expensive because of less processing.


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

That's exactly why I was asking! Perfect thank u


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Most welcome! Are you mixing your own feed? I bookmarked a thread because we are preparing to mix our own for the Horse and Goats. Wonderful info....

Here it is: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f217/homemade-feed-172344/


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

Yes thank you!!!


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

We mix our own and use whole. 


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I use whole native oats.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Same here. We use organic, whole oats grown just a couple towns away from us in our mix. (Although I have been known to make them a bowl of organic oatmeal from rolled oats on really, nasty cold days. It's really weird...I no longer own goats at that point. They turn into little piggies!)


----------

